# A influencia da AMO na precipitação em Portugal Continental



## stormy (20 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Deixo aqui o meu trabalho de licenciatura, que confesso não ter ficado ao nivel que gostaria, mas que julgo ser relativamente interessante..


----------

